# Pipe tobacco mold types?



## bullofspadez (Jul 27, 2011)

So I am used to seeing the white spiderweb style of mold on cigars...haven't seen the blue yet.

Just got some well aged flake tobacco(hint: a real shame if this can't be saved)...well along with the very dark flake with ribbons of glitter, there are some powdery white deposits as well. I fear it to be mold, as I've never seem any other plume than the glittery kind.

Pretty sure I got the normal, "its just the sugars" spiel over the phone. So anyone ever seen anything other than the glitter kind of plume?

ETA- I tried to get enough of the stuff on my fingers to see if it smells...its almost a confectioners sugar powder, and doesn't have any bad odor...the tobacco has pretty much the typical raisin/plum smell. Just not sure how else to tell whats up here.


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

From what I hear, if it smears then it's mold, if it comes off without smearing it's not mold. But, I'm no mold expert. Never had any significant mold experiences really.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Anyway to post pictures?


----------



## bullofspadez (Jul 27, 2011)

Can't add photos for a few more posts. try the below...never tried to share a flickr account.

wwwDOTflickrDOTcom/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Hmmm, the "powdery" spots look like mold to me...


----------



## bullofspadez (Jul 27, 2011)

That's what I figured...SOB! And I noticed as I was adding the flakes to my jar with some unaffected supply too! Now there are probably spores galore in there.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

bullofspadez said:


> That's what I figured...SOB! And I noticed as I was adding the flakes to my jar with some unaffected supply too! Now there are probably spores galore in there.


Oh nooooooo, that stinks... what was the tobacco?


----------



## bullofspadez (Jul 27, 2011)

Stonehaven...been trying to add to my tiny stash for a long time...and finally found some.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Ouch! I dont even know if it is ok to smoke it with the mold... Maybe someone who has more experience than I in this area can give some advise on what to do...


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

I don't know this for a fact, but I've read that most types of mold, after they've worked their horror on a tobacco, emit a rather musty and unpleasant smell. Is that the case with that batch?


----------



## bullofspadez (Jul 27, 2011)

Zeabed said:


> I don't know this for a fact, but I've read that most types of mold, after they've worked their horror on a tobacco, emit a rather musty and unpleasant smell. Is that the case with that batch?


Nope, Pretty much the same smell. Maybe a bit stronger as its right out of the package, compared to the few flakes I got last year.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

The mold's not going to hurt you, *so smoke it fast*!

(Always remember, we're here to help.)


----------



## bullofspadez (Jul 27, 2011)

freestoke said:


> The mold's not going to hurt you, *so smoke it fast*!
> 
> (Always remember, we're here to help.)


That's the hitch...recreational smoker, that likes to hold onto the special stuff for occasional puffing. This WAS going to last me a long time.

I did fold a flake or so in a fresh cob...still good stuff. Gonna try a flake of my old mini stash tomorrow; even though I think the new stuff is older than mine, just for a flavor check...minus mold  eta- at least growth, spores are another story....do they ever die?? lol


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

bullofspadez said:


> That's the hitch...recreational smoker, that likes to hold onto the special stuff for occasional puffing.


That really is a bummer and I didn't mean to make light of it. I've only got one flake left myself. :frown: Good luck on the comparison test. Maybe you should freeze the rest if it tastes okay. The mold isn't going to progress in the freezer.


----------



## bullofspadez (Jul 27, 2011)

freestoke said:


> That really is a bummer and I didn't mean to make light of it. I've only got one flake left myself. :frown: Good luck on the comparison test. Maybe you should freeze the rest if it tastes okay. The mold isn't going to progress in the freezer.


Took no offense, that's why I posted this...as a learning experience. I needed to rant a little, and of course double check my thoughts. Still a bit pissed that my long term holdings are probably affected by this mistake. But I will send the moldy stuff back for credt or exchange; and smoke my stash(hopefully before it starts to grow anything). And keep my eyes out for some replacement product.

None the less, I will forever be more diligent. Especially before things make it into the storage jars or mixed up.


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

freestoke said:


> The mold's not going to hurt you, *so smoke it fast*!


Mold could be a problem if you have a sensitivity to it. Years ago, I had some LGC Wavell maduros (3 boxes) that had 5-10 moldy cigars in each box right off the truck. I wiped the mold off one and smoked it and got along fine. The next one I tried nailed me with a asthma attack. I hadn't noticed the mold on the foot of the cigar. I kept chopping off the end and the mold went in about an inch. Many of the other moldy cigars had mold on the foot.

I sent all three boxes back to JR's and they did refund for the cigars but not shipping going and coming. That was the last time I ordered from them. I didn't figure I should pay double shipping on defective cigars but couldn't convince them of that. Over the years, I'd spent several thousand dollars with them. Oh, well. I'm a pipe smoker now.:smile:


----------



## bullofspadez (Jul 27, 2011)

WyoBob said:


> Mold could be a problem if you have a sensitivity to it. Years ago, I had some LGC Wavell maduros (3 boxes) that had 5-10 moldy cigars in each box right off the truck. I wiped the mold off one and smoked it and got along fine. The next one I tried nailed me with a asthma attack. I hadn't noticed the mold on the foot of the cigar. I kept chopping off the end and the mold went in about an inch. Many of the other moldy cigars had mold on the foot.
> 
> I sent all three boxes back to JR's and they did refund for the cigars but not shipping going and coming. That was the last time I ordered from them. I didn't figure I should pay double shipping on defective cigars but couldn't convince them of that. Over the years, I'd spent several thousand dollars with them. Oh, well. I'm a pipe smoker now.:smile:


Bob those are one of my favorite go to cigars when I don't have one on me and hit a B&M... I don't think I would have any adverse affects from it, but I don't feel like introducing a new problem into my health either. I will risk whatever fell into my old stash until I can actually see something. But the other stuff is going back.


----------



## bullofspadez (Jul 27, 2011)

So I tried to musket ball some of my non mold stash. All in all the moldier one had a lot more age to it and was a more complex smoke(maybe it was the mold  ).

The newer stuff was a lot mellower and didn't get too complex. I am sending the moldy one back for an exchange if they allow it. I will watch my old supply to see if it grows anything. And keep an eye out for another pouch to cellar...


----------

